
Text Alerts Will Tell Net Neutrality Supporters Who to Vote Out of Congress - spacemanspiffy
https://gizmodo.com/text-alerts-will-tell-net-neutrality-supporters-who-to-1821742995
======
karmelapple
I’m torn on single issue voting.

It’s good to have focus, especially if it’s a topic which is that important to
you.

But it can certainly backfire if the candidate that supports your single issue
has all kinds of bad things in their past or present (e.g., Roy Moore in
Alabama).

I hope that in the not-too-distant future, single issue voters can also find
out clearly where their second, third, or fourth issues are in the priority of
things a legislator will try to accomplish. That way, they can decide if that
single issue really does outweigh the candidate’s other priorities.

Seems like a good use of a kanban-like system to rate the priorities for what
an elected official wants to do, and track what is currently in progress. Has
anyone seen an elected official use this to inform their constituents?

